# Help getting ready for new CDT!



## Torty Mom (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello everyone, need a little help so I am all set for Saturday's big adventure. 

Since the CDT is the size of a paper plate about how big of an enclosure should I put her in for the WINTER only? Next winter she would hibernate. I am thinking she is 9 or 10 inches. 

What kind of substrate, since she is an adult? 

Same with MVP bulb does she need one? 

Or is a basking lamp ok?

On warmer type days, which are many, as I live in California, we will go outside at every opportunity! 

I don't know what condition she is in, or how she was cared for, I started a list a few days ago of the questions I want to ask. I just want to be ready, when I get home Saturday night it will be pretty late. 

Food is not a problem, as I grow tons of things for Penny. I am good there, I will need to grow more now! LOL!! 

Thanks in advance for your help! You all are the best! I appreciate the help!! I am so excited!! Mary Anne


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a couple CDT's that can't hibernate due to illness and they do just fine in a habitat I made out of cinderblocks. The exterior dimensions are 4'x8', and its a little smaller than that inside it. 

Were you planning to keep the tortoise in the house or in the garage. The cinderblocks might work in a garage situation. Just put down a sheet of plywood first to keep the tortoise off the cold cement.

You might be able to get by with a Christmas Tree storage tote if its going to be in the house.

http://www.shopwiki.com/Plastic+Christmas+Tree+Storage+Box+-+Iris+251019


----------



## Candy (Nov 11, 2010)

Mary Anne I also live in California and right now I have Fernando in a doghouse on my covered patio. I have a 150 watt heat emitter and a pig blanket (he seems to love this). I used to keep timothy hay in there for him to hide under. I've also heard where you can just shred newspaper for them to hide in. Every morning I open up the dog house (my husband added a door for protection) and when Fernando's ready he comes out to eat the weeds on the lawn. Yesterday I asked my son to go and find him and put him by his enclosure but he didn't have to because Fernando was already walking up the ramp to go to bed himself (smart tortoise). I'm pretty sure he knows where his heat is.  If it gets too cold for him I'll put his enclosure inside of the garage or I'll just bring him inside of the house with us for a while.  Congratulations on your new tortoise, can't wait to see pictures of her.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Yvonne and Candy!! I appreciate the help! I am officially up sh*t creek with out a paddle. I drove all over town and cannot find a Christmas tree storage box. They will have them in a few weeks, but none yet. So, I embark on my adventure tomorrow and have nothing to put her in when we get home. ~~CRAP~~ I was trying to be totally prepared. 
I even went to the feed store to see what kind of containers they have, no luck! Whaaaaa!!! I can try to go to some yard sales and see if I can find a bookcase big enough. I am so upset. I can take her with me to work on Monday if I have to. I'm sure Lisa (nascarmw) could babysit too. I don't want her to get too stressed out, especially with the long drive.

Candy, I did see Fernando's house on another thread, super cute, really super cute! He doesn't hibernate? Hubby is out of town and maybe making one when he gets home! 

If I find a container, what is best to use for substrate for her, just the hay? No organic topsoil? 

Thanks again Ladies for your help I really appreciate it!!  Mary Anne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 12, 2010)

I would set her up outside in Calif's good sunshine and just bring her in at night. Or get a dogloo and put a CHE in it and have her a nice pen outside...Just a suggestion...


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks Maggie, that's what may end up happening. It's in the 40's here at night. I'm kinda stuck as I don't know what condition she is in. I'm trying to be ready, but apparently I am not making any forward progress. Ugh!


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 12, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> I would set her up outside in Calif's good sunshine and just bring her in at night. Or get a dogloo and put a CHE in it and have her a nice pen outside...Just a suggestion...



That's basically what I do but I don't know what CHE is. Maggie--please explain. thanks!

Mary Anne, I'm excited for you. Things we cannot teach, tort will teach you...believe me.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 12, 2010)

Madortoise said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > I would set her up outside in Calif's good sunshine and just bring her in at night. Or get a dogloo and put a CHE in it and have her a nice pen outside...Just a suggestion...
> ...



CHE is a ceramic heat emitter...it puts out heat without any light.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Mado! I am leaving right now! I can hardly wait!! It's going to be the longest 2 hours of my life!! Well, almost other than childbirth of course! HA HA HA, LOL!!


----------



## Candy (Nov 13, 2010)

Torty Mom said:


> Thanks Yvonne and Candy!! I appreciate the help! I am officially up sh*t creek with out a paddle. I drove all over town and cannot find a Christmas tree storage box. They will have them in a few weeks, but none yet. So, I embark on my adventure tomorrow and have nothing to put her in when we get home. ~~CRAP~~ I was trying to be totally prepared.
> I even went to the feed store to see what kind of containers they have, no luck! Whaaaaa!!! I can try to go to some yard sales and see if I can find a bookcase big enough. I am so upset. I can take her with me to work on Monday if I have to. I'm sure Lisa (nascarmw) could babysit too. I don't want her to get too stressed out, especially with the long drive.
> 
> Candy, I did see Fernando's house on another thread, super cute, really super cute! He doesn't hibernate? Hubby is out of town and maybe making one when he gets home!
> ...



If you don't have anything to put her in when you get home don't worry just stick her in the bathroom for the night and then in the day put her outside. I have a heater in my bathroom and a rug that Fernando likes to sit on before I soak him in the tub.  She should be safe in there for the night. Fernando comes outside of his doghouse even when I think it's too cold for him. So I guess he knows best. Can't wait to see your new little one.


----------



## armandoarturo (Nov 13, 2010)

hmm...
why don't you just buy a big container at target , or Walmart?
I was having a look at Yvonne's suggestion picture... And i've seen some of those that look a like at there.
you can get a big and cheap one in there!
Also don't forget that it must be high enough.... my DT's are really good at climbing!!
just try to find a big enough and high enough one =)

http://www.target.com/Plastic-Totes-Storage-Organization-Home/b/13825601/ref=_3?node=13825601


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 15, 2010)

Did you get the tort? picture please!


[/quote]
CHE is a ceramic heat emitter...it puts out heat without any light. 
[/quote]
Oh Yeah! Thanks, Yvonne, I have one of those! It works really well to warm up the tort quickly; very expensive but I use it when I need to.

RE: Bathroom suggestion
One thing to remember about bringing the tort inside is that the human household is actually not very sanitary for the torts--human hairs, dusts and things are not good for them and you might think you have a clean bathroom but they almost always end up sticking their heads in the places they shouldn't be. Also, bathroom typically have a lot of chemicals...and no chemicals are good for them, so be careful. Setting up a contained enclosure inside would work better like Armando said. Although my CDT has dug a burrow my arm's length, I still use a dogloo w/substrate and one of those 1/2 tree trunk cover for the hide for the night time; she climbs into it happily w/a ramp on her own. I come home and just close the cover and I open it in the morning so she can come out when she wants to. Sometimes when it rains I bring her inside into a rubbermaid enclosure.

Good luck.


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes Mado! I got her, she is a sweetie!! Thanks so much for asking!!! I will post pictures tomorrow, she has a few issues we are working on, but boy is she sweet! We had already fallen head over heals in love with her!!  Mary Anne


----------

